# local squirrel eating an apple :)



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

our local squirrel eating an apple we put out for the blackbirds.He was rotating it as he ate like a beaver would in a cartoon :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:

Squirrels always rotate their food when they're eating, even if it's something small like a grape.

Also they are either right handed or left handed? Depends on which direction they rotate their food.


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

feorag said:


> Gorgeous! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:
> 
> Squirrels always rotate their food when they're eating, even if it's something small like a grape.
> 
> Also they are either right handed or left handed? Depends on which direction they rotate their food.


ive never noticed the food rotating before :bash: thanks for the info :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

If you watch this video of my 2007 squirrels you can see how he's constantly rotating the grape.

12 wk old red squirrel eating a grape - YouTube


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice picture. I saw a squirrel eatting an ice cream cone :lol2:


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

i saw one eating(no idea what) yesterday and it was doing the same thing lol.

nice picture, do prefer our native though 

did it manage to eat the entire apple? or did it run off with it lol


----------

